# What on-board charger is a+



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

Well im looking to put a new on board charger on my nitro this spring to charge the trolling batterys so im wanting your input on what one;s to not get, and the best bang for my buck, i need it to charge the 12/24-two bank charger. So let me know what are the good one;s thanks markfish


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

last year I put one of these on....BPS, XPS it 5/5/5 
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...duct/10224685/58453?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

I got to say I really like it.
With all the new tech in sonar I decided to go to a 3 bank adding 1 leg to the starting battery. I noticed when I added 2 HDS units that with the extra power needed to run them all day I was having some problems with my starting battery due to excessive drain during a days fishing. Especially on days with livewell and bilge pumps running and navigation lights are needed. It was just too much for the Outboard charger to keep up with. I got to say it was the best move I ever made. More amps may interest some but I have never had a problem with the 5/5/5 even with multiple days of fishing. You are running a bigger (heavier) boat so you may want something bigger.
Even though I fish for crappie, I keep the TM running all day. If I'm not catching fish I'm on the move.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

You can never go wrong with a Guest charger. They are simply the best. I have the triple bank charger currently mounted in my boat - and when I get home, I plug it in and forget about it till I go out again. It turns into a float charger when your batterys are fully charged.

hell, I didn't even take my batteries out of the boat this winter (outside storage too) - I just leave it plugged in.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Guest and it does everything needed to properly charge and maintain both deep cycle as well as starting battery. Plug it in when I get home and forget it until I am ready to use the boat again. I charge my deep cycle batteries at 5 amps. I was advised that 2 to 5 amps is the best but 2 amps would take too long when I have completely exhausted the batteries.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=784636

Try reading here. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a pro mariner 20 plus 3 bank. It the cabela's branded one. This is my 3rd one in 8 years. When it's working, it works great! But just seems like it's not as durable as some of the others out there. They do have a 2 year warrenty and i had to use it once and there were no hassles. My next charger will probably be either a stealth or a minn kota.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well thanks guys i have looked at the guest and there not cheep thats for sure,but when i do get one i dont want junk,the minn-kota looks goog to and the por-line so far in my recearch,and did find a place called battery-stuff,web and they have much better prices than e-bay or bass-pro,but thanks so far guy;s for you help,markfish,


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i found a few good deal;s on that site here are some im thinking my be good.1st,one is a genius.gen.3 12-volt-to 36 volt at 30 amp.10 amp per lead 3 bank 220.00,2nd is pro-sport,20 plus.3 bank,12 volt 20 amp,193.00 3rd.dual,pro 3 bank,6 amp per lead charge on the run light weight .220.00 so what your input on the one;s i have found,and the genius is made in the usa,i was happy to see that part,thanks guys


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

i got the genius 30 amp 3 bank 12-36v from amazon for 147.21 tracking says will be here today aslo got plug socket and 60 amp breaker for terrova i pilot best prices i found


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

markfish said:


> well i found a few good deal;s on that site here are some im thinking my be good.1st,one is a genius.gen.3 12-volt-to 36 volt at 30 amp.10 amp per lead 3 bank 220.00,2nd is pro-sport,20 plus.3 bank,12 volt 20 amp,193.00 3rd.dual,pro 3 bank,6 amp per lead charge on the run light weight .220.00 so what your input on the one;s i have found,and the genius is made in the usa,i was happy to see that part,thanks guys


I'd would buy the genius if you have the money. Higher amps per bank will charge batteries faster. And i believe they come with a 3 year warranty. Most only come with 2 years.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok thanks guys,razu you found your for 147.00 dang i got to go look there now cause them were cheeper that e-bay and bass pro,for sure well looks like genius,is the ticket and yes 3 year warrienty made in america thats something you don;t see every day thanks markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hope i dont sound like i dont know much but i just found the genius on amazon and i have 11,hour;s to get it at 147.00 thats supper cheep,i like all that i have read on it so far but, does this unit charge on the run,im new to this on board charger stuff never had one and want it to charge on the water with the big motor does this one do that,if so i got to get it order fast thanks guys,markfish


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Believe this is qhat you are looking for. http://www.yandina.com/TrollBattery.htm

Search the net using: Outboard motor battery charger


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the help but now im lost i seen some that says there charge on the run like the por-line i have never heard of the troll bridge have you used them befor and whats you in put,i was thinking the 3 bank hooked to my cranking battery then the other two went to the 24 volt batterys and pulled a charged from the motor when running;mabey im not thinking right will dig deeper thanks markfish


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

markfish said:


> thanks for the help but now im lost i seen some that says there charge on the run like the por-line i have never heard of the troll bridge have you used them befor and whats you in put,i was thinking the 3 bank hooked to my cranking battery then the other two went to the 24 volt batterys and pulled a charged from the motor when running;mabey im not thinking right will dig deeper thanks markfish


No. The charge on the run chargers actually hook directly to the outboards alternator. Once the cranking battery is full it distributes the power to your trolling batteries. Our lakes really don't allow us to make the kind of long run that would truly make those chargers effective.
A 3 bank charger that plugs into the wall will charge all three at the same time, distributing power where it's needed most. These are the most common types of on-board chargers. But they only work by plugging them in. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks bad bub i got it now so im going with the genius 3 bank 30 amp,for the boat tired of messing with two chargers,tommy said the samr thing that you did,thanks for the help markfish


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

markfish said:


> thanks bad bub i got it now so im going with the genius 3 bank 30 amp,for the boat tired of messing with two chargers,tommy said the samr thing that you did,thanks for the help markfish


No problem.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a bps two bank thats been going strong for 3 years


----------

